

How Men Can Remove Their Data from Luluvise - chrisleydon
http://blog.chrisleydon.com/2013/02/25/how-men-can-remove-their-data-from-luluvise/

======
c16
So what would happen if I make an app to rate girls from facebook, and they
can't log in to check if they've been voted or commented on etc... Does that
make me a creep and a perv, because that's exactly what it sounds like to me.

~~~
devopstom
You'd also get Germaine Greer knocking on your door. I've been down this road
before.. [http://tomoconnor.eu/blogish/hell-hath-no-fury-man-
discrimin...](http://tomoconnor.eu/blogish/hell-hath-no-fury-man-
discriminated/#.USuqMevfxRk)

~~~
chrisleydon
Would be interesting to see someone with a bit of spare time and cash take
this to court. I wonder what the ruling would be.

------
chrisleydon
The audio recording I made for Luluvise a few months ago for a video animation
is pretty amusing too: - <http://soundcloud.com/chrisleydon/luluvise-
animation-audio>

Makes you wonder if a service this shallow could ever take off.

~~~
brackin
I'll be interested to see how they respond to you uploading that.

~~~
chrisleydon
So will I, however it was just a concept ad and I'm still the copyright
holder. I make a habit of not selling my copyright when I freelance, or do
work for favours, makes more financial sense to license it.

------
tatsuke95
> _Most importantly, Lulu revolves around talking about repeatedly shagging
> your “sexy CEO” male boss up against his desk and then rating him on his
> performance, looks and pong (yes, his scent) afterwards._

I don't understand women.

~~~
untog
You are implying that "men" wouldn't do something similar?

I don't think this is a gender issue, so it's not fair to say that either
"men" or "women" are at fault here. People are weird.

~~~
tatsuke95
Spare me the PC nonsense. If the roles were reversed, women would be up in
arms at being degraded. Meanwhile, most of us here (mostly men, I assume),
don't particularly care.

Point to a mainstream site or app that does this for men. I grew up in locker-
rooms as a hockey player. We talked like this when we were young. No one I
know would think it's still appropriate. And women I know find it
unattractive. But yet...

~~~
untog
It's not PC nonsense. My point is quite straightforward. You were saying that
you don't understand women because of the functionality provided by Lulu's
app. The connection between the two is tenuous at best.

~~~
tatsuke95
> _"You were saying that you don't understand women because of the
> functionality provided by Lulu's app"_

I said that? Where?

I don't understand women who would want to talk, _semi-publicly_ and _on the
record permanently in some DB_ , about having sex with their boss, _at work_ ,
and then rating how he smells after said sex. Just like the line I quoted...

It's confusing, but probably not worth debating with a fellow fellow on a
hacker forum.

